# Cetyl M dosing?



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I might be purchasing a doe who has a slight limp. I'd hate for her to be hurting, so the breeder suggested I looked into Cetyl M. Before I pay $70 for 25 scoops, I was wondering how long it would last and whether it would be cost efficient or not. Is there anything else I should look into?

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you know why she has the slight limp? I use Next Level Joint Fluid on my dogs and I also use B-L Solution. I have used B-L Solution on the goats when they have had a longer term pain problem. Both are for horses so you just have to kind of figure out the dosage.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

No, we're not sure. We're thinking maybe arthritis? But who knows. How much B-L Solution do you usually use?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It has been a long time since I used it on the goats. I give my 75 lb dog half an ounce per day. I would look at the horse dose and start with cutting the amount down to her weight and just kind of go from there. You will have to play around with it.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I have tried C.M. under the brand name Natural Stride for an old, retired pet doe who was my herd boss. She had arthritis in one front leg due to an old repeated injury. It cost an arm and a leg. She loved it and came asking for it every evening at feeding. It didn't do a darned thing for her. Most of this stuff is marketed to horse people who apparently have more money than sense.

OOPSY, I guess I better qualify that by saying we have horses too. No offense meant.:doh:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, it dose cost a lot! Does anyone know if you can give (forgive me on the spelling...lol) gluscosimene to goats? We've had to give it to our dog before, it's a lot cheaper and it really helped.


----------

